# Half hairless ninja



## Chihuahuasloveme

MEET NINJA HE IS A 2 YEAR OLD BLUE FAWN MALE CHIHUAHUA. HE HAS ALOPECIA AND LOST ALL THE HAIR ON HIS UNDERBODY. HE GOT HIS NAME NINJA BECAUSE HE LOVES TO WALK AROUND ON HIS 2 BACK PAWS AND KARATE CHOP IN THE AIR LOL HE LIVES WITH 2 MASTIFFS AND 2 CHIHUAHUAS ONE IS HIS GF AND ONE HIS DAUGHTER. HIS DAUGHTER PRADA IS BLUE ALSO BUT DID NOT INHERIT HIS ALOPECIA. HIS ALOPECIA DIDN'T OCCUR UNTIL HE WAS OVER A YEAR OLD SO I DIDN'T KNOW OF THIS BEFORE I BRED HIM. HE IS FIXED NOW DON'T WORRY LOL HE IS MY FAVOURITE GUY IN THE WORLD WE ARE BESTFRIENDS AND HE IS MY SIAMESE TWIN LOL HE KEEPS WARM BY THE HUNDREDS OF SWEATERS AND JACKETS HE HAS AND HE ALSO SLEEPS ON MY LEGS UNDER MY BLANKETS AT NIGHT. 

ps sorry for the caps just realized LOL


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

shoot posted one of the pics twice instead of this one


----------



## FBRaRrN

Aw he is so cute.I love him.Thanks for posting pics.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

thanks you too!!! High five to hairless chi's LOL


----------



## Ciarra

Awe he is such a cutie. 

I have 2 blue tris and they are half related brothers. And one has the color ALOPECIA. But only on his back and the back of his legs. But behind his neck and ears are nice thick long hair. Since he is meant to be a long. But his younger half brother is looking to be a nice long hair with no problems.


----------



## WeLoveHiro

ninja is gorgeous!


----------



## FBRaRrN

Aww cool ciarra I didn't know you had two blues I would love to see them.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

Thanks so much I love him I will post better pics once I get them all uploaded on photobucket!! also of my girls


----------



## Ciarra

FBRaRrN said:


> Aww cool ciarra I didn't know you had two blues I would love to see them.


Let me round up sum pix and Ill show Chewy and JayJay


----------



## pigeonsheep

hey ninja! awwwww adorable! look at that belly hehehe. love the whole fam, what a cute story you all have


----------



## rache

what a lovely lil guy, i love the face shot one! 

love your siggy too x


----------



## MChis

I think Ninja is beautiful!! I love all blue Chi's hairless or otherwise. His tummy looks so nice & soft.  All your babies are gorgeous....


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

Thanks everyone he has a daughter who is blue luckily she didn't inherit the alopecia her hair is thick like her moms I love all your chi's too I want them all hahah


----------



## Terri

Too bloomin cute!
I love the pic with the toy, so sweet. x


----------



## Kioana

hello and welcome 

nice family you have there


----------



## Dazy Mae

Ninja is soooo cute and so are the rest of your babies! My little girl Lulubelle has alopecia too. She is not a blue but she is a red brindle and the vet said it comes from one of her parents down the line somewhere. Thought I would share some of her pics....


----------



## rubia

What a sweet little chi family you have there. cute pictures of Ninja !!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

awwww lulubelle is adorable I told Ninja that he isn't the only hairless chihuahua in the world LOL


----------



## Dazy Mae

Thanks! They can be little bald buddies!! LOL!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

yay bald buddies haha he's down for that!


----------



## Mom2BabyNatalie

So sweet!! And his name totally suits him!! =)


----------

